# Anyone local wanna hunt? (OC CA)



## Smokehound714 (Jul 16, 2014)

Ive got a spot nearby that usually has interesting stuff..

  Aphonopelma, Anuroctonus (TONS of them! btw!), lycosidae, scolopendra, geophilomorpha, stick insects, tiger moths (in spring), huntsmans, and all sorts of other species. Great place if you want field crickets of various species.  also present are spitting spiders, and if we're lucky, we'll see some large schizocosa maxima, which grow as large as Hogna carolinensis.


  It's actually quite close by, i cant release the location here but PM me, and i will.


  Very good place, you'd like it.  Great place to collect substrate, too.  TONS of rocks to flip!


   I can pitch in on gas.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 26, 2014)

Anyone?   Im in Anaheim. You dont necessarily have to pick me up, but just know that I'm extremely wary about just handing this info out to just anyone.

  Im just tired of going alone lol    Ive been seeing puma tracks recently, and it makes me feel better knowing if I have an accident or something/someone tries to prey on me I'll have backup.

  I have many other spots..  PM me or reply here or whatever.


----------

